# Lynda's Pictures of Pat's Puppy Party



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, it is Mon. afternoon and I am still in my pajamas but it is time I got off my butt and post these pictures.
First, I want to thank Pat and Stan for hosting such a fantastic party/weekend. It was truly amazing to see how Pat handled everything with style and grace, looking lovely through every second. Also want to thank her lovely daughter, wonderful friend Elaine and Stan's wonderful daughter Sharon. I could see that they were very instrumental in helping to make the party the success that it was. Now the pictures. Sorry, don't know how to add the names


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

*More*

More


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lynda, great pics! Thanks for posting them!:wub: Love the shot of your fluffs with some of the others on the sofa and the pics of Carina's babies. Awe-hey I love 'em all! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

FUN pictures Lynda!!!!!! A smile on every face! So nice to meet you and your adorable crew!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

*And More*

And last but not least


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what fun pictures!!! Sooo wish I could have been there!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Is any puppy party complete without some butt sniffing, Lynda? Of course not, and you captured it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Loved seeing you and John again and of course your bundles of joy. They are so adorable and I love how you just drape them over you...kind of a Maltese throw cover. :thumbsup: I like that you had different pix than a lot of the others and was just saying I wish someone took pix of all the yummy food that people brought. I could have just grazed over the dessert table all day but tried to control myself. :blush: Was that Carina's clan with your little ones on the sofa? Sweet. Great shots of everyone.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Next time anyone has a party -- invite me. I'll come


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Is any puppy party complete without some butt sniffing, Lynda? Of course not, and you captured it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Loved seeing you and John again and of course your bundles of joy. They are so adorable and I love how you just drape them over you...kind of a Maltese throw cover. :thumbsup: I like that you had different pix than a lot of the others and was just saying I wish someone took pix of all the yummy food that people brought. I could have just grazed over the dessert table all day but tried to control myself. :blush: Was that Carina's clan with your little ones on the sofa? Sweet. Great shots of everyone.


Hi Sue, Yes, that was Carina's clan on the sofa. I was so proud of how my little one's got along with her little one's and so thrilled to see how every little fluff was so well behaved at the party. They were all super as were their skin folks:thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lol Lynda I'm still in my jammies and just woke up from a nap. Too bad I have to get ready to go away. I'd like to just stay in my jammies! And you said it perfectly. Pat did handle the whole party with such an easy grace and looked so beautiful. And her daughter and friend worked so hard and were so kind and accommodating. It was a perfect day. :thumbsup: I'll try to download my pics tomorrow. I just don't have the time or energy today.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I like it that the pix come dribbling out & I can concentrate on each one! Sort of makes the party just keep on happening!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK----help me out here. Were the men that were present Steve (Kerry's), Stan (Pat's), Kevin (Dianne's) and Josh (Erin's)? Anyone I am missing or mistaken about?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> OK----help me out here. Were the men that were present Steve (Kerry's), Stan (Pat's), Kevin (Dianne's) and Josh (Erin's)? Anyone I am missing or mistaken about?


Nope, Kerry's Steve wasn't there. Kevin and Josh were and Lynda's husband John, Stan of course was there and my husband Jim (he's with Kevin in someone's picture - blue striped shirt), then there was also Nanci's (she's isn't on SM anymore - blond curly hair) and Debbie (Sicilian Rose's) husband who manned the grill but I can't remember their names, although is Nanci's, Steve???...that's 59 for you. :blink: Help! Not sure I even got them all.

BTW I forgot to comment on Carina's little pups. :wub::wub::wub: So adorable and of course I had Jim try one on for size. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: They are just so cute and were playing, grabbing each others tails and ears and growling in the playpen on Sunday morning before we left. Carina - you've got some gorgeous babies there.:tender:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It sure looks you all had a wonderful time. The dessert table is enough for me to make reservations for next year.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynda, I thought of you, John, and your four babies all day Saturday. I'm so happy for you that you were able to go. Love the pictures especially of the FOOD! Wow! Now that's a party.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

educ8m said:


> Lynda, I thought of you, John, and your four babies all day Saturday. I'm so happy for you that you were able to go. Love the pictures especially of the FOOD! Wow! Now that's a party.


I really wish you and Gracie could have been there. It was even better than National's.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynda, I now know who you are by the picture I saw of you, for some reason I just couldn't connect.
I love all your pictures, you really captured the day.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cool pix!!! I love that everyone took pictures.....so much was captured!!!

Lynda, we enjoyed you guys so much, I hope you come back and spend a week sometime.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Love, love, love everyone's pictures! And I think I finally spotted a picture of Sprite with her mouth shut ... the picture of Debbie and Alice holding their little ones. Is it true? Did she really have her mouth shut? Every picture I've seen of her she is yapping away ... :embarrassed:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Excellent pics! And Pat was the truly the hostess with the mostess! We all had a wonderful time and Crystal and I got to know a LOT about each other during our 13 hour (each way) car ride :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:!

It was so wonderful to see everyone and their fluffs! Hugs to you all!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Great pictures, Lynda! Your four are so adorable! It was so nice to see you again.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Great pictures, Lynda! I loved meeting you, your husband and four GORGEOUS fluffs!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Love, love, love everyone's pictures! And I think I finally spotted a picture of Sprite with her mouth shut ... the picture of Debbie and Alice holding their little ones. Is it true? Did she really have her mouth shut? Every picture I've seen of her she is yapping away ... :embarrassed:


MARY!! I was SO in love with Sprite! She is the cutest little girl ever and sooooo attached to her mom! I got to hold her for a bit though and was just so in love with her!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Lynda love your pictures! I really enjoyed talking with you. I hope one day we will be able to do it again! Unfortuantely, I didn't get any pictures of you and your beautiful babies..I will have to steal some from the other members!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Lynda it was so great seeing you again and finally seeing all your adorable fluffs in person. Your girls are so sweet but I must admit I fell in love with Chachi - he walks around like a little cowboy LOL. It's funny I was so busy taking pics of everyone else that I don't recall when people took pics of me so its nice to see that I made it in a few of your shots as well as a couple of others  Pat and her team of super fluffs and humans hosted a wonderful party and I feel so lucky to have been a part of it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awesome shots, Lynda  thanks for sharing the fun with us ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! all these amazing pics. of the puppy party making me more and more jealous :blush: Thanks for posting, great to see all the same :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Is any puppy party complete without some butt sniffing, Lynda? Of course not, and you captured it. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Loved seeing you and John again and of course your bundles of joy. They are so adorable and I love how you just drape them over you...kind of a Maltese throw cover. :thumbsup: I like that you had different pix than a lot of the others and was just saying* I wish someone took pix of all the yummy food that people brought. I could have just grazed over the dessert table all day but tried to control myself. *:blush: Was that Carina's clan with your little ones on the sofa? Sweet. Great shots of everyone.


IF I had been there I know what I would have wanted & there were plenty to be had----a vanilla MALT! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Linda, how old is Gigi? She looks so tiny in the pix.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Love, love, love everyone's pictures! And I think I finally spotted a picture of Sprite with her mouth shut ... the picture of Debbie and Alice holding their little ones. Is it true? Did she really have her mouth shut? Every picture I've seen of her she is yapping away ... :embarrassed:


Mary, 

Sprite didn't bark at all at the party, so you have no reason to :brownbag: lol. She was very well behaved. In fact, I thought all of the dogs were well behaved. It was absolutely quiet for the most part, and with that many dogs there, I think that was pretty amazing!!! :aktion033:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Lynda,

Your pictures are great and it was a pleasure to see you again. Your babies are just adorable, too. I enjoyed talking with you and I look forward to meeting up with you again someday soon!!!

Debbie


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

great pics!!:aktion033:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Lynda, fantastic pics, thanks so much for sharing! 

Even though I couldn't have been there you all helped to be close!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------

